# AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

Hey Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Sockel AM4 Kühler. Welchen könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Er sollte auch zu meinen Airflow passen:
- vorne 2 120mm Lüfter (Static Pressure),
   saugend, beide unten, 
   ein Lüfter bläst durch Festplatten Käfig
- Hinten einen 120mm Lüfter (leider Static
  Pressure, kein Airflow Lüfter)
- Hinten oben einen 140mm Lüfter (Airflow)

Der Kühler sollte also dazu passen


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

Thermalright Macho oder der Olymp von EKL hat jetzt auch AM4 Support 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DasWurmi (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

Nen normalen Tower-Kühler kannst du dir drehen wie du willst. Somit etwas nach dem Airflow richten. Nen Topblower zerstört den Airflow in so gut wie jedem Fall (Obwohl ich aufgrund mitkühlen von Board, Ram usw. eig eher ein Fan von Topblowern bin^^)

Sowas hier z.B. sollte für die richtig sein. Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

ups, hab den topblower von AMD 😆... aber ich habe gehört dass man wegen dem neuen AM4 Sockeln den Lüfter nur nach unten oder oben ausrichten kann. Habt ihr noch weitere Alternativen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

das wurmi, ich seh grad du hast den gleichen Prozi wie ich, welchen Kühler hast du? und wie ist der ausgerichtet?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cross-Flow (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

Mugen 5 PCGH Edit. Sorgenfrei


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

also der ist mir ein bisschen zu groß, und zu teuer 

gibt es noch andere Alternativen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle82 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

Der hier z.B.:

Arctic Freezer 33 CO Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## pitpiti (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

oder der da [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?


----------



## cimenTo (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

Die meisten Kühler mit AM4 Kompatibilität sollten für den 1600er in Ordnung sein.

Hast du irgendwelche Vorstellungen bezüglich Größe, Optik, Top-Blow, oder Tower Kühler?
So kann man dann evtl die Auswahl eingrenzen.

Den Lüfter kannst du nach unten oder zur Seite drehen. Je nachdem welche Löcher du an der AM4 Backplate nimmst.
Kann ich bei meinem Matterhorn auch nämlich.


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

hmm also soll ein tower kühler werden. am besten schwarz und nicht allzu groß, und nicht zu teuer. ich hab ein asrock x370 gaming k4 und da gibts nur 4 löcher. und in die passt z.B. der top blower der dabei war. ich glaub dass der kühler eben genau für am4 sein muss. da die löcher aber anders sind als bei anderen sockeln, kann man den glaub ich nur nach unten montieren. er muss aber so montiert sein, dass der lüfter richtung abgasgehäuselüfter zeigt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Nen normalen Tower-Kühler kannst du dir drehen wie du willst. Somit etwas nach dem Airflow richten.


Das trifft aber nur bei Intel zu, nicht bei AMD, da bei AMD der Lochabstand als Rechteck angeordnet nicht immer den selben Abstand hat.


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das trifft aber nur bei Intel zu, nicht bei AMD, da bei AMD der Lochabstand als Rechteck angeordnet nicht immer den selben Abstand hat.


ja so ist es

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

also gibt es jetzt einen kühler bei dem der lüfter nach links (also in den abgaslüfter durch die alu lamellen) bläst?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

Wieso? Normal kann doch ein Tower-Kühler auf einem AMD Board nur in diese Richtung verbaut werden.
Am besten schaust du dir mal ein paar Beispielbilder auf Google mit deinen Komponente an oder auf YouTube, dann kannst du besser sehen wie andere alles verbaut haben.


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wieso? Normal kann doch ein Tower-Kühler auf einem AMD Board nur in diese Richtung verbaut werden.
> Am besten schaust du dir mal ein paar Beispielbilder auf Google mit deinen Komponente an oder auf YouTube, dann kannst du besser sehen wie andere alles verbaut haben.


aber bei dem arctic würde der lüfter nach unten schauen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> Der Kühler sollte also dazu passen


Für einen 220.- EUR Prozessor sollte man keinen 20.- EUR Holzkühler verwenden (laut, warm).

Wie sieht denn das Gehäuse innen aus (Bilder bitte)?
Wie heißt das Gehäuse?
Welcher Motherboard ist verbaut?


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

Gehäuse Graphite 230T:
- 2 lüfter vorne
- 1 lüfter hinten
- 1 lüfter oben hinten (ursprünglich nicht vorhanden)

Mainboard: ASRock X370 Gaming K4


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> Gehäuse Graphite 230T:


Da ist doch genug Platz für den:
Scythe Kabuto 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.
10.- EUR mehr, als der Arctic, 200% hochwertiger verarbeitet, sehr gute Kühlung und fast unhörbar.


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

platz schon, aber ich glaube nach wie vor dass der lüfter nach unten zeigen wird

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

Das ist normalerweise dann sogar noch besser, denn die Spannungswandler vom AMD Board sollen auch sehr heiß werden.
In einzelne Fälle sogar bis zu 100°C. Da schadet es nicht wenn diese mit dem Lüfter mit gekühlt werden.

Ob du nach unten pustest oder zur Seite raus wird immer warme Luft ins Gehäuse geblasen, so viel macht es am ende dann nicht aus.
Der hintere und ggf. obere Lüfter werden die warme Luft dann noch raus befördern, dazu muss der Lüfter oder die Richtung dazu nicht zum hinteren Lüfter zeigen.


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

Komischerweise hab ich per HWMonitor 128 grad von "auxtin5" ablesen können. aber das merkwürdige war, dass min 128 grad waren, value 128 grad und max 128 grad. ist das schlecht?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

Kann auch ein Auslesefehler sein, wobei mir jetzt nicht bekannt ist worauf sich diese Temperatur bezieht.
Mit einem Tool von Asrock kann ich meine Temperaturen vom Spannungswandler und Chipsatz auslesen.


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kann auch ein Auslesefehler sein, wobei mir jetzt nicht bekannt ist worauf sich diese Temperatur bezieht.
> Mit einem Tool von Asrock kann ich meine Temperaturen vom Spannungswandler und Chipsatz auslesen.


wie heisst das Tool? weil dann check ich die temps

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> platz schon, aber ich glaube nach wie vor dass der lüfter nach unten zeigen wird.


Ich hab nichts gegen gläubige Menschen, aber AMD meint da etwas ganz anderes, Arctic auch und Scyte sagt, daß de Lüfter zum Board zeigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gegen gläubige Menschen, aber AMD meint da etwas ganz anderes, Arctic auch und Scyte sagt, daß de Lüfter zum Board zeigt:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mir wurde aber gesagt dass ein top blower den luftstrom kaputt macht. also ich kenn mich mit kühlern leider gar nicht aus

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> mir wurde aber gesagt dass ein top blower den luftstrom kaputt macht.


Was für'n Quatsch.


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was für'n Quatsch.


nun gut, ich denke ich nehme den kühler den du vorheschlagen hast

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> wie heisst das Tool? weil dann check ich die temps


Das müsste das F-Stream Tuning Utility ver:3.0.132 bei dir sein.
Bei mir nennt es sich etwas anders, ist aber im Grunde das selbe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das müsste das F-Stream Tuning Utility ver:3.0.132 bei dir sein.
> Bei mir nennt es sich etwas anders, ist aber im Grunde das selbe.
> 
> 
> ...


ja das hatte ich schonmal. aber da konnte mir hardware monitor angezeit werden

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

Verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst.
Habe das Programm nicht mehr in Erinnerung, da ich bei mir zu meinem Board ein anderes habe.
Diese Temperaturen werden mir mittels HWMonitor nicht angezeigt. Mit HWInfo jedoch schon, aber in HWInfo sind nur Kürzel mit dabei so das nicht ersichtlich ist zu was sich diese Temperaturen beziehen.

EDIT: Hast du eigentlich auch vor dein Prozessor zu übertakten? Denn das ist auch wichtig, denn wenn ja solltest du ein guten Kühler dazu kaufen.
Wird aber dann auch etwas mehr kosten.


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gegen gläubige Menschen, aber AMD meint da etwas ganz anderes, Arctic auch und Scyte sagt, daß de Lüfter zum Board zeigt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ähm also leider kann man den fast nirgends kaufen ohne lange Lieferzeit. und wenn am ihn direkt kaufen kann dann nicht dort wo ich ihn am liebsten kaufen würde. also ich bräuchte am besten eine liste mit allen kompatiblen (ohne extra kit) und guten am4 kühlern

edit: finde den alpenföhn ben nevis advanced ganz gut. wie gesagt, eine liste wäre ganz gut

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst.
> Habe das Programm nicht mehr in Erinnerung, da ich bei mir zu meinem Board ein anderes habe.
> Diese Temperaturen werden mir mittels HWMonitor nicht angezeigt. Mit HWInfo jedoch schon, aber in HWInfo sind nur Kürzel mit dabei so das nicht ersichtlich ist zu was sich diese Temperaturen beziehen.
> 
> ...


später vllt mal. so in 5 jahren

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> ähm also leider kann man den fast nirgends kaufen ohne lange Lieferzeit.


Wie kommst Du darauf:
reichelt: ab Lager,
Vavado: Lieferzeit: 1-4 Werktage ,
cyberport: Lieferzeit max. 1-3 Werktage,
diverse andere: lagernd.
Scythe Kabuto 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.



NRgamer schrieb:


> also ich bräuchte am besten eine liste mit allen kompatiblen (ohne extra kit) und guten am4 kühlern


Bitte: CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: AM4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf:
> reichelt: ab Lager,
> Vavado: Lieferzeit: 1-4 Werktage ,
> cyberport: Lieferzeit max. 1-3 Werktage,
> ...


ich kaufe nur kühler wo kein kit benötigt wird. da sind viele wo man sich extra eins bestellen muss

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> da sind viele wo man sich extra eins bestellen muss


Dann muß man eben mal seinen eigenen Denkapparat einschalten und ein solches aus den exakt passenden Vorschlägen heraussuchen und nicht dauernd andere für sich denken lassen und auch mal die Shifttaste benutzen.


----------



## dreamdomain (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann muß man eben mal seinen eigenen Denkapparat einschalten und ein solches aus den exakt passenden Vorschlägen heraussuchen und nicht dauernd andere für sich denken lassen und auch mal die Shifttaste benutzen.


ich finde den Schalter nicht mehr... kannst du mir da auch einen raussuchen? 😉



Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cimenTo (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das trifft aber nur bei Intel zu, nicht bei AMD, da bei AMD der Lochabstand als Rechteck angeordnet nicht immer den selben Abstand hat.



Falsch.

Wieso geht es dann wie in meinem Beitrag erwähnt mit meinem Alpenföhn Matterhorn White?
Es sind jeweils 2x  zwei "Schienen" im Kit enthalten.

Zwei lange für den langen Lochabstand (Lüfter bläst nach hinten) und zwei kurze für den kürzeren (Lüfter bläst nach oben).
Ich bin mir sogar sicher, dass mehrere Hersteller diese zwei Varianten von Schienen haben.
Kommt halt darauf an wie man den Kühler positionieren will.

Also nicht immer zutreffend, dass es bei AMD - bzw. in diesem Fall AM4 - nicht geht.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



cimenTo schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> Wieso geht es dann wie in meinem Beitrag erwähnt mit meinem Alpenföhn Matterhorn White?
> Es sind jeweils 2x  zwei "Schienen" im Kit enthalten.


Wo sind bitte zwei Schienen als Kit vorhanden? Das nachfolgende Bild ist das Montage Zubehör von deinem besagten Alpenföhn Matterhorn White.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure Tower Kühler

Die Halterung auf dem Bild ist für AMD zusammengebaut.

Es kann daher nur in eine Richtung verbaut werden! Denn die Querstrebe was den Kühler festhält lässt sich nur in einer Richtung verbauen!
Die mittleren Löcher auf der Backplate was noch frei sind, sind die von Intel und da dieser Abstand immer der selbe ist kann für Intel die Backplate in jede beliebige Stellung verbaut werden.
Dadurch kann die Querstrebe was den Kühler festhält  je nachdem wie die Backplate dazu verbaut wurde auch in jede beliebige Richtung zeigen.

Hatte selber einen EKL Alpenföhn K2 verbaut, da war die Backplate und die Montageart die selbe.
Beim EKL Alpenföhn Olymp ist es nicht anders, da EKL hierzu bei den großen Tower-Kühler zumindest immer die selbe Montage verwendet.



cimenTo schrieb:


> Also nicht immer zutreffend, dass es bei AMD - bzw. in diesem Fall AM4 - nicht geht.


Das kann ich nicht zu jedem Kühler besagen, aber die Montagelöcher sind halt bei AMD schon immer anders als bei Intel gewesen, das ist mit dem neuen Sockel AM4 nichts neues.


----------



## cimenTo (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wo sind bitte zwei Schienen als Kit vorhanden? Das nachfolgende Bild ist das Montage Zubehör von deinem besagten Alpenföhn Matterhorn White.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier:
Alpenfohn AM4 Mounting-Kit fur Olymp-, Atlas- und Matterhorn-Serie

Und hier für Noctua:
Noctua Mounting Kit NM-AM4 fur Sockel AM4

Selbst bei meinem Matterhorn waren für AMD die zwei Varianten dabei für die älteren AMD Sockel.
Nur sind die halt eben nicht für AM4 gedacht wegen den Lochabständen.
Doch sie sehen genau gleich aus, nur eben mit neuen Lochabständen und Längen.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: AM4 Kühler für Ryzen 5 1600?*

Alles klar, dann ist es neu, so dass mir diese Kits noch nicht bekannt waren.
Dann hast du vollkommen recht. 

Danke das du uns dazu aufgeklärt hast.


----------

